# fragen zum servletverhalten



## dips (13. Jun 2008)

hallo liebe foris,

da ich bei meiner letzten frage hier so komptete unterstützung erhalten habe *g* dacht ich mir ich kann mal eine verständnisfrage stellen.

ich würde gerne wissen wie sich ein servlet beim request verhält. ist es wie eine stateless session bean und "vergisst" nach jedem request seine attribute oder bleiben die gesetzt? und spricht ein user immer das gleiche servlet an oder kann es passieren das er erst dieses servlet hat und der nächste request von einem anderen user durch das gleiche servlet verarbeitet wird und der erste user bei dem nächsten gleichen request eine ganz andere instanz bekommt.

ich hab die vermutung, dass ein servlet sich die gesetzen attribute merkt, sich nicht selbst zurücksetzt und die requests von verschiedenen benutzern bearbeitet.

stimmt das?

schöne grüße
dips


----------



## HLX (13. Jun 2008)

Ein Servlet sollte keine Instanzvariablen halten, da eine Servlet-Instanz und daher auch dessen Variablen für alle Benutzer verfügbar ist. Außerdem kann der Erhalt einer Instanzvariable nicht sichergestellt werden. Um die Erzeugung und Zerstörung von Servletinstanzen kümmert sich der Servlet Container. I.d.R. gibt es nur eine Instanz. Aus performancegründen kann der Container allerdings auch entscheiden, weitere Instanzen zu erzeugen und mangels Bedarf später wieder zu zerstören.

Zur Speicherung von request- bzw. sessionspezifischen Informationen empfehlen sich HttpServletRequest und HttpSession.


----------



## dips (13. Jun 2008)

Okay,

das ist schonmal gut zu wissen! Danke für die Antwort!


schöne grüße
dips


----------

